# Presentation on epic orchestral music



## gtrwll (Sep 10, 2019)

Well this is a bit different, but I thought to pick your brains on this one.

A part of my day job as a music librarian is to organize live presentations on different music genres to our patrons, and the stuff I've done in the past has been delightedly successful. I've done presentations on progressive rock, film music, AOR and many others, but next week I'm concentrating on epic orchestral. The aim is to mirror the modern epic orchestral music to classical themes, and to find interesting pieces from both worlds for the listeners.

I have an hour reserved for the presentation (I play excerpts from the longer pieces), so there's a definite limit on what I can play. But what do you think? Did I miss something that should definitely be included, especially on the classical side? I know some of these themes are almost cliché, but nevertheless important pieces overall.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 10, 2019)

V.Williams symphony of the seas too, despite the fact that's definitely what inspired duel of fates - I've heard the trope tons of times casually checking out epic music on youtube.


----------

